# My recent gigging lesson



## Cooler full (Aug 12, 2018)

So I walked orange beach down to the Perdido pass rock jetty, and around to under the overpass—found some crabs and needle fish, an insane amount of 20” sharks. But no flounder and no bugs

Walked DI the other night—and I understand how to fish DI based on the wind direction—but no flounder—I did find plenty of crabs (a lot) and the needle fish and I also located the bugs (flying insects)

Bunches of baby whiting fish swimming, but/and the sand bottom is hard and rippled

Was fishing the early before midnight outgoing tide on both areas

I want to walk a different tidal flow, I got the time but it’s tough on the motivation scale getting my ass handed to me—maybe it’s not the right time of the year, or maybe I’m fishing the tides wrong

?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Floundering is just not what it used to be. Try going down Fort Morgan road and look at Mobile street on the south side of the road. Or go probably 15 miles down and on the north side of the road is a boat launch. Do some walking there. I also know a few people that use to walk around west beach pass or little lagoon pass as some call it in Gulf shores on the gulf side. Good luck!


----------



## Cooler full (Aug 12, 2018)

I know that area well, ferry dock and East for several miles and west around to ft Morgan pass—lowtides running around 8:30 in the evening so will be fishing incoming tide, and it’s gonna be ripping pretty good, it’s going to be dark out also, wind looks good, water was clear last two weekends and should be again this weekend.


----------



## Cooler full (Aug 12, 2018)

Nothing, and really I didn’t expect anything, just exploring (but a fish would have been nice). Water is warm and the bait fish is plentiful. Crabs at Ft. Morgan are sparse compared to DI, needle fish are much smaller also. The water is more clear at the Island. No insects at Ft. Morgan—DI is covered up with them.

so, for now the plan is to fish the sunrise with a pole—


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the report! I was thinking about taking the boat over to either the golf course or the west end to flounder. I think I'll just beat the heat and stay home.


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

We typically have better luck on a soft mud bottom, do not have the greatest luck on a hard sand bottom. Just a general observation I've noticed over the years.


----------

